# Airens ST724 New Rims



## NealM (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a 1995 ST724 (model 932027)and one of the composite plastic rims is cracked. Keep in mind this looks most other rims with knobby tires. It is my understanding one of two things happen with the rims on both the ST 524 or ST724. They get wobbly or the break.

Does anybody know where I can find a new rim and or can the axle be upgraded to take a metal rim?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wheels, rims and tires are pretty generic. As long as the new one is similar it should work just fine. Are yours bolted on or pinned on? Normally you just need to match up the axle diameter and maybe the hole for the locking pin.

Is it possible to fix the cracked one? You might be able to solder the plastic with a normal soldering iron and / or drill some holes and put some bolts and washers or a metal plate over the crack.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum NealM :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, I put split rims on all my machines years ago, along with Sno-Hog tires. I bought them locally before internet, but I am sure you can get them online, as well as with or without hubs, etc. Real easy to change a tire (with tube of course) Here is a photo of one from a recent tear down for a friction disc replacement, tire happened to be resting there.

http://philadelphia.legalexaminer.c...mtd-snow-blower-tires-still-causing-injuries/


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

NOTE!!

So much for composite rims :

MTD RECALL ALERT: Snow Blower Tires Still Causing Injuries | Philadelphia Legal Examiner | Philadelphia Pennsylvania Personal Injury Lawyer


----------



## NealM (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks ONEACER. I think I get the concept of the split rim. The hub just seems to fit on the axel the tire bolts on to the hub. The guy who is fixing my snow blower did not mention this and I am now wondering why??? He told me the composite rims are really hard to find and I agree with him. However I did find a new metal rim and tire for 66 bucks. Beats the ARIENs website which wanted 121.00. I think I found a composite rim on Ebay for 39.00. I hope to replace both rims with metal soon.

Again your picture seems make sense. unless the axle on the the ST724 is an odd ball size.

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## NealM (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok thanks for the alarming post. My rim looks a bit different but it is probably not much better. I bought the snow blower used and did not discover this until I got it home. I thought the tire was just flat but after filling it with air it was flat again after a day. That is when I discovered the rim issue. Still I think the blower was a decent buy for $150 bucks. New rim seems to be the only issue right now. Runs well and auger is moving well. No snow here in southern Wisconsin yet so and it is not forecast for a week or more. 

Thanks again for posting! I am going to look into that split rim option. I bet I can find a split rim and tire for lots less. Maybe?


----------



## NealM (Nov 30, 2015)

oneacer said:


> NOTE!!
> 
> So much for composite rims :
> 
> MTD RECALL ALERT: Snow Blower Tires Still Causing Injuries | Philadelphia Legal Examiner | Philadelphia Pennsylvania Personal Injury Lawyer


Thanks for all of your help ONEACER. That looks like an Old School Ariens in the background of your picture. 8 HP Ariens maybe...nice!


----------

